# Anyone cast and reload?



## samdweezel05 (Aug 9, 2012)

I know there are some gun guys here so who rolls there own.


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, what a clean bench, I bet you can find stuff fast, I look awhile. I load rifle, pistola, and shotgun. Cast for handgun, Has to be more than us two?:msp_scared:


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Not as much as I did a few years ago. I was rolling about 5-7000 12ga a year I dont shoot as much so I buy my ammo at the range. Denny sells 12ga for $5.50 a box and I have only shot about 600 rounds this year. I still load for my 280 rem. and my bird ammo.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh yeah that bench is way too clean:jester:


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Haven't reloaded in years but I think I'm gonna start again, at least for the .44, just to expensive to shoot otherwise. Fifelaker, good to see another .280 shooter here.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 10, 2012)

Just reload here never cast,just load bottleneck rifle rounds,love it!


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 10, 2012)

learning about reloading getting better with every 50 shells, not likey to cast but never know 
Luv that bench tis a wee to clean I,d say you tidied up for the picture eh :msp_sneaky: and your loyal watch dawg


----------



## spindrift7mm (Aug 10, 2012)

Sam, good example of how a bench should be !!! Reloading bench has to be clean and organized cause its one of the only benches that a small mistake will kill you or someone you care about !!! Geeez I sound like one of those safety freaks razzin Snelling after a video.
Nothing like an accurate rifle except maybe a ported saw.I have as many die sets as saws,over 50. I guess I'm double addicted. Ken


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 10, 2012)

I cast, but I only cast my snagging weights...16oz weights tend to get pricey...I do a lot of reloading tho, my Dad and I have a pretty decent set up. We run 3 single stage presses and I use a Dillon 650 for most of my handgun and my .223 ammo


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea I reload pistol and rifle. Do not do cast because I hardly ever shoot lead, mostly copper jacketed rounds.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Aug 10, 2012)

My bench is always that clean because I hate looking for stuff and having it all organized is safer in my mind. I cast my own because it cuts the cost of loading. I can load 1000 rounds of .45acp for about $55 per thousand if I use my cast bullets. I also have lots of extra lead if any one is looking for any.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> I cast, but I only cast my snagging weights...16oz weights tend to get pricey...I do a lot of reloading tho, my Dad and I have a pretty decent set up. We run 3 single stage presses and I use a Dillon 650 for most of my handgun and my .223 ammo



Some day I will have something blue on my bench.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 10, 2012)

samdweezel05 said:


> Some day I will have something blue on my bench.



I like those old rcbs rock chuckers, I think I have had mine now for about 30 years.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 10, 2012)

Only cast fishing jig heads for tubes and twister tails.

Have reloaded tens of thousands of rounds over the years; if I'm allowed to include shotgun shells.

Have only done a few hundred .38 special, 7-30 Waters, 30-06, 30-30, 7mm-08, .280 Rem, and regular old .223 ammo.

Have loaded up a few thousands rounds of .223 target ammo for a fellow.

All of the brass was done on a single stage C & H press. It's been modified to keep seating depths to +/- .002.

A few thousand of the shotgun loads were done on a Hornady 366, the rest on a Hornady Apex 3.1 auto.

I do love the Apex. When things are going well, have put together and boxed over 450 rounds an hour.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 10, 2012)

Want to hear a good one?

'Reloading your own will cut the cost of shooting way down! '

New that is a knee-slapper !

I don't know anyone that shoots that will spend more on shooting then someone that reload their own.

I been Reloading one thing or another for going on 40 years. 

Used to cast round, mini and maxie balls for my cap & ball muzzle-loaders and cast my own buck-shot .
But don't do as much melting anymore.

Got a few pet loads and working on a couple more now.

Here is my mobile reloading bench, as a part of my service truck-bench. 
Working up a vermin load for a load for a .223 Contender.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 10, 2012)

A couple of pics of the work area and one of the C & H.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Aug 10, 2012)

samdweezel05 said:


> Some day I will have something blue on my bench.



The only reason I sprung for that was that in my USPSA shooting days I was shooting over 1000 rounds per week....thats pretty tedious on a single stage. The dillon makes a high quality load but for loads like my .257 roberts imp. I only use a single stage. Next purchase will be a digital powder measure.....My cousin has a lyman and boy are they slick!


----------



## Genius. (Aug 10, 2012)

I told my wife Wanted to get into reloading to save money 

She will never again let me use that excuse for buying anything anymore...


----------



## Genius. (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm saving for some blue on my bench... But alass... If I get money in the gun fund I buy guns and scopes instead of Blue..

My shotgun reloading is done with a Mec 9000 in 12 ga and a Mec 600 for the 20ga

My handgun and 55 gr .223 blasting rounds are done on a Lee Classic Turret press

My precision .223 and every other rifle round is done on a Forster Co/Ax.

Messy bench though, I try to keep it clean, but it doesn't last long. I'm one of the people that is kind of disorganized, yet I know where everything is.


----------



## Genius. (Aug 10, 2012)

samdweezel05 said:


> I know there are some gun guys here so who rolls there own.



How does that RCBS powder dispenser work? How good is it with stick powder?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got a RCBS rock chucker and picked up the hornady powder dispenser combo. It seems to do good with powder like retumbo. That's all I've used it for so far.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 12, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I'm saving for some blue on my bench... But alass... If I get money in the gun fund I buy guns and scopes instead of Blue..
> 
> My shotgun reloading is done with a Mec 9000 in 12 ga and a Mec 600 for the 20ga
> 
> ...



If there is a scope in the near future, I do not believe there is any more bang for the buck then American assembled Ziess Conquest line. Looonnnggg eye relief , crisp optics and almost comparable to scopes costing 5xs more.

At $399.00 right now where Ziess is carried. Unless I run across a smoking good deal on some high quality used scope. The next one I buy will be a Ziess.

Not to high-jack a thread.

Just offering my $0.02 cents worth.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 12, 2012)

I load everything but 22 rim fire. LOL Haven't bought any ammo for rifle,shotgun or pistol in 20 years. LOL Use to cast my hand gun bullets but haven't in some time? Don't shoot as much any more I guess? Always used old wheel weights.Still have a pile of them. LOL
I have a Lyman turret press with 2 turrets set up,very handy! Plus a very old Herters single stage monster! LOL Mec for 12 and 20 and Lee for 16ga shotgun.Rifle and pistol dies? LOTS! LOL
Had a FFL for 9 years but give it up because of to much red tape.Only had it for a hobby and to save me and my buddies some money.
Right now my bench is nothing but saws.I just clean it off and bolt the presses back down when I need to. Guess I am a bigger gun nut than saw nut. LOL But not by much!
To me loading is just as much fun as shooting! Plus the cost of ammo!


----------



## Genius. (Aug 12, 2012)

ShoerFast said:


> If there is a scope in the near future, I do not believe there is any more bang for the buck then American assembled Ziess Conquest line. Looonnnggg eye relief , crisp optics and almost comparable to scopes costing 5xs more.
> 
> At $399.00 right now where Ziess is carried. Unless I run across a smoking good deal on some high quality used scope. The next one I buy will be a Ziess.
> 
> ...



Do you know how much elevation adjustment they come with? 
Also, how well is the tracking?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 12, 2012)

Those zeiss will track fine but they don't have the elevation of a nightforce or the likes. The vortex pst have a decent amount of elevation and comebin inder a grand for first focal plane.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Aug 14, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> How does that RCBS powder dispenser work? How good is it with stick powder?



Powders I use with it are H380, IMR4895, H4895, win296, h-110, 2400, unique, varget and H1000. They all work excellent. By the time I put the charge in the case, return the pan to the dispenser so it reloads automatically, I am hard pressed to seat a bullet and check OAL of loaded round before the next charge is ready to go. Rarely do I have to dump a charge from it being over or under no matter what powder I use. You can get into the calibrations to adjust how fast it will dispense but I haven't needed to. All kinds of videos on you tube about that. It is the only way to go when you load single stage.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Aug 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Those zeiss will track fine but they don't have the elevation of a nightforce or the likes. The vortex pst have a decent amount of elevation and comebin inder a grand for first focal plane.



That's only an issue if you are trying to use the same rifle to shoot 100yds or 1000yds. I can't say that I used my 300 RUM at the anything less than 400yds and so it had a 20MOA base.


----------



## cuttingintime (Aug 16, 2012)

Reload my rifle ammo only, for hunting and range work.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Aug 21, 2012)

I have reloaded about 10 rounds for my 45 auto pistol so far and still haven't tried them out. I also have about 120 .270 brass to reload and some 357 and 38 special as well. I am fairly new to reloading and find that the Hornady LNL progressive press to be quite a hand full to keep up with. My brother in law has let me borrow a single stage press to get a better feel for things. I have plans in the future to add a media tumbler and a melting pot to aid in the casting of bullets.


----------



## Treewound (Aug 21, 2012)

I reload for my .35 Whelen but do not cast. Whelen cartridges go for about $ 40.00 box (in Connecticut) and are somewhat hard to find. Reloading is the only way to go.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to but stopped but should get back at it


----------

